# Any plans for this long weekend?



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am hosting a bar-b-q Sunday,so was off to super wal mart to get stuff this morning at 6am.
Love shopping at that time in the morning virtually no one is there 
Other than the bar-b-q I am just going to relax and enjoy some down time.
What are your plans?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I plan on doing nothing at all. I'm sure will go boating one day, but I'm going to go sit by the pool and read as much as possible.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I plan on doing nothing at all. I'm sure will go boating one day, but I'm going to go sit by the pool and read as much as possible.


Nothing at all can be great,and I plan on doing pretty much that myself other than Sunday 
My boat is barely out of storage lol It hasn't been quite warm enough here yet this year to get out on the lake.Hopefully soon though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Camping and quad riding with a whole bunch of friends.  One of the couples owns land in the mountains.  Beautiful.  I love the mountains.  Everyone brings tents, campers, motor homes, popups, whatever they have.  We've had 60 or more there at one time.  I don't think that many are coming this weekend.  Gas prices went up again of course.  Stupid oil companies putting a damper on a holiday again.  Anyway, I'm packing my K travel case and plan on sitting by the fire and reading a bunch.  
Hope you all have a great time no matter what you plan to do.
deb


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> Camping and quad riding with a whole bunch of friends. One of the couples owns land in the mountains. Beautiful. I love the mountains. Everyone brings tents, campers, motor homes, popups, whatever they have. We've had 60 or more there at one time. I don't think that many are coming this weekend. Gas prices went up again of course. Stupid oil companies putting a damper on a holiday again. Anyway, I'm packing my K travel case and plan on sitting by the fire and reading a bunch.
> Hope you all have a great time no matter what you plan to do.
> deb


Oh I love the mountains 
Yes I noticed right after fishing opener here gas prices went up.I kind of figured once Summer arrived they would go up.
Reading by the fire sounds nice


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I start an Alaskan cruise Sunday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> I start an Alaskan cruise Sunday!


Neat. I hear they are great.

My family always used to go to the cemetary on Memorial Day to clean up the graves, plant new flowers and put flags on the vets graves. Then they would cook up big pots of spaghetti and meatballs over portable stoves while the kids ran around looking for old graves and rolling down the hills.

Fun times.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My kids and I will be flying out tonight to Rhode Island to spend the weekend with my husband. Damn Navy keeps trying to take him away from us! So...anyone know what's fun to do in Rhode Island?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> My kids and I will be flying out tonight to Rhode Island to spend the weekend with my husband. Damn Navy keeps trying to take him away from us! So...anyone know what's fun to do in Rhode Island?


Not sure how crowded/busy it will be this weekend, but definitely take a tour of the "summer cottages" (mansions to most of us). If the Naval War College is open or your husband can get you in, it has a nice little museum you can get through in a couple hours. Downtown Newport is nice to walk around in and has many good restaurants. (It's been about 15 years since I was last there, so I can't give any specific recommendations.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Off to a friend's graduation celebration this afternoon (she went back to school at age 45 and just got her Master's).  Two hours in weekend traffic each way for a half-hour ceremony.  

And on the weekend, mostly catching up on all the stuff that didn't get done in the past few weeks because of end-of-semester craziness.  With luck the gorgeous weather will hold and I can do a lot of catching up on the gardening too!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

We're leaving Phoenix area and driving 2 hours North to stay with friiends for the weekend.  Should be about 20 degrees cooler up there...I can wear Jeans again!
Hope everybody has a great weekend whatever you do.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope to get the wave runners out on the lake at least one day. Wind advisories and thunderstorms have prevented us from boating so far this spring.

Of course, we will be grilling and lounging by the pool. Since the niece is graduating the 30th, DD & family won't be coming up for the holiday weekend, so no grandkids this year!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Birthday party tomorrow afternoon, then the first Porch Sitting (neighborhood thing, we descend on someone's house with our lawn chairs and beverages of choice) of the year tomorrow night.... Hoping to see Star Trek either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I start an Alaskan cruise Sunday!


Wow.Alaska is so beautiful  Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Neat. I hear they are great.
> 
> My family always used to go to the cemetary on Memorial Day to clean up the graves, plant new flowers and put flags on the vets graves. Then they would cook up big pots of spaghetti and meatballs over portable stoves while the kids ran around looking for old graves and rolling down the hills.
> 
> Fun times.


Sounds fun.Spaghetti and meatballs..yummers


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> My kids and I will be flying out tonight to Rhode Island to spend the weekend with my husband. Damn Navy keeps trying to take him away from us! So...anyone know what's fun to do in Rhode Island?


Awww well have a safe trip and enjoy your time with your Husband.Also thank you for all he does, and all you and your children do as well


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Not sure how crowded/busy it will be this weekend, but definitely take a tour of the "summer cottages" (mansions to most of us). If the Naval War College is open or your husband can get you in, it has a nice little museum you can get through in a couple hours. Downtown Newport is nice to walk around in and has many good restaurants. (It's been about 15 years since I was last there, so I can't give any specific recommendations.)


Thanks! The Navy College Museum sounds like fun...and I love seeing the "summer cottages"! Just wish I could live in one!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Off to a friend's graduation celebration this afternoon (she went back to school at age 45 and just got her Master's). Two hours in weekend traffic each way for a half-hour ceremony.
> 
> And on the weekend, mostly catching up on all the stuff that didn't get done in the past few weeks because of end-of-semester craziness. With luck the gorgeous weather will hold and I can do a lot of catching up on the gardening too!


Congrats to your friend 
I need to get out and work on my flower beds as well,it has not been Spring like until the latter part of this week.
Hope the weather holds for you


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> We're leaving Phoenix area and driving 2 hours North to stay with friiends for the weekend. Should be about 20 degrees cooler up there...I can wear Jeans again!
> Hope everybody has a great weekend whatever you do.


You'll be able to wear jeans and I'll be hoping to be able to wear shorts lol
Hope you have a great weekend as well.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Angela said:


> Hope to get the wave runners out on the lake at least one day. Wind advisories and thunderstorms have prevented us from boating so far this spring.
> 
> Of course, we will be grilling and lounging by the pool. Since the niece is graduating the 30th, DD & family won't be coming up for the holiday weekend, so no grandkids this year!


Enjoy the lake,I can;t wait until it is nice enough to get out their myself.
Grilling is fun..I love grilled food


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Birthday party tomorrow afternoon, then the first Porch Sitting (neighborhood thing, we descend on someone's house with our lawn chairs and beverages of choice) of the year tomorrow night.... Hoping to see Star Trek either Sunday or Monday.


Porch sitting sounds like fun


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Awww well have a safe trip and enjoy your time with your Husband.Also thank you for all he does, and all you and your children do as well


Thank you! I am very proud of my husband, he really is a good man. I am so lucky to have him. And our country is lucky I am willing to share...I'm not happy about it though! At least I do get to go see him sometimes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Congrats to your friend
> I need to get out and work on my flower beds as well,it has not been Spring like until the latter part of this week.
> Hope the weather holds for you


Thanks! What are you planting?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm packing for Europe. Very American of me.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going to work in a local museum as a volunteer for the first time.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

get a PeaPod delivery tomorrow am - then I am going to knit and read all weekend and avoid all the folks out here for the first big weekend.  I met some friends for lunch today (they surprised me and treated me for an early bday present) so I got to play in the traffic for awhile today a normal 20 minute trip was 45 minutes - and that was using the back roads to avoid the worst of it..


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I'm packing for Europe. Very American of me.


Sounds fun.What parts of Europe are you visiting?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I'm going to work in a local museum as a volunteer for the first time.


Cool..museums can be alot of fun


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

rho said:


> get a PeaPod delivery tomorrow am - then I am going to knit and read all weekend and avoid all the folks out here for the first big weekend. I met some friends for lunch today (they surprised me and treated me for an early bday present) so I got to play in the traffic for awhile today a normal 20 minute trip was 45 minutes - and that was using the back roads to avoid the worst of it..


Staying in sounds like a good idea.The traffic is just nuts.

Happy Birthday


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gardening, Gardening, clean gutters, spread mulch, pull weeds, plant some new rhododendrons and dianthus (carnation family), rototill a veg garden, etc. 

But then I get to enjoy looking at all this.
And smelling the roses (literally).
Just sayin....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Gardening, Gardening, clean gutters, spread mulch, pull weeds, plant some new rhododendrons and dianthus (carnation family), rototill a veg garden, etc.
> 
> But then I get to enjoy looking at all this.
> And smelling the roses (literally).
> Just sayin....


I hear ya.I love that about gardening.It's work, but all you have to do is look around, and you see he rewards of that work 
Hope the weather cooperates for you


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I live on Cape Cod and this is the big weekend for tourists and summer residents to arrive. Trafffic becomes unbearable from now until labor day. 

DH, DS and DD are all working at the restaurants, leaving younger DD and myself. She hasnt been well, so unless we get a call that they have an appointment for her up at Children's hospital, we will have a quiet weekend.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

vsch said:


> I live on Cape Cod and this is the big weekend for tourists and summer residents to arrive. Trafffic becomes unbearable from now until labor day.
> 
> DH, DS and DD are all working at the restaurants, leaving younger DD and myself. She hasnt been well, so unless we get a call that they have an appointment for her up at Children's hospital, we will have a quiet weekend.


hope DD feels better soon --

and Cape Cod is a bit like here (Hamptons) with everyone arriving for first big weekend -- that is one of the reasons I love PeaPod so much  Now I just hit the stores if there is something I need in between shopping online. Or hit the veggie store or farm stands for fresh produce.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am just going to enjoy the weekend off


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Sounds fun.What parts of Europe are you visiting?


Well, it's for work, so it's all major cities in the U.K. and Lyon, France, then Belgium, Denmark, Spain, Switzerland, Germay. Then later (end of July) I go to Japan for two days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .Thursday we drove to NJ to see the Mikado; the community theater group my brother is president of was putting it on and the orchestra was all students from FSU where our friends' daughter is an oboe major.  We came back home on Friday and this morning I drove to Homer City PA (just south of Indiana) to surprise my friend from college at her 50th birthday party.  She was VERY surprised!  After the part we sat around and chatted a while and I am now at a hotel in Indiana for the night.  I'll drive home tomorrow.  Monday I think we're going to Frederick to picnic with family.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Now that is a busy weekend, and still only half over!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Drove the eight hours to Wichita KS  with the wife to spend a four day weekend with both of our mothers.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Son's graduating tomorrow, In-laws are visiting going to bbq burgers and brats for all the people who show up for the after graduation party.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We had clear skies and sun today, one of the first great days of summer for us. SWMBO and I were outside most of the day, clearing weeds and brush, and I had tunes blasting from the Zune dock.

Then we lit a fire in our fire bowl after dinner, and when it burned down to coals our girls roasted marshmallows.

We got a lot done and it was a great day.


----------

